# Démarrage G4 ... en panne !



## LaGrange (22 Février 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, c'est probablement "bateau" comme question mais j'ai un problème sur l'iBook Power PC G4 1,33 Ghz / 1,5Go sous OS X.4.11 de mon oncle :

suite à des démarrages de plus en plus difficiles, j'ai utilisé "l'utilitaire de disque" pour vérifier la machine et j'ai récupéré le message (doc erreur) ci-attaché. Après quelques réparations tout était ok mais j'ai qd même téléchargé ONYX pour revérifier que tout était ok. J'ai donc redémarré plusieurs fois sans problèmes mais le lendemain (à froid) re-même problèmes ! après plusieurs tentatives, et plusieurs messages identiques (voir ci-attaché) et avec le CD de démarrage il a fini par redémarrer. 
Mais aujourd'hui re-belotte, et là j'ai été obligé de le forcer en mode "single user" puis lancer la vérif du disque fsck-y: apparemment tout était ok (!!) et je l'ai donc rebooté ... et suis retombé sur le même problème ! ... toujours avec un message au démarrage me demandant de redémarrer, ce que j'ai fait en appuyant sur la touche MAJ. et qui m'a permis de charger la session et de transférer les fichiers sensibles sur iMac 24" via Bluetooth (génial !) mais ...

quel est le problème (hardware ou soft ?) et que dois-je faire ?

Merci bcp pour votre aide expérimentée !


----------



## jerG (23 Février 2008)

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de  message avec utilitaire disque.  À moins que tu es un soft genre Techtools Pro qui pourra pousser les vérifications plus loin et et surtout réparer le cas échéant, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé a été de re-formater entièrement mon disque dur puis de réinstaller le système.


----------



## LaGrange (23 Février 2008)

bonjour, et merci pour l'info ! ... et Comme je peux parfois redémarrer le G4 en appuyant sur une des touches (MAJ, ou T) est-ce que le mieux serait de sauvegarder les données sur un disque externe puis de tout réinstaller avec l'utilitaire migration ? mais dans ce cas est-ce que cette manip ne copierai pas la source des problèmes en même temps que la sauvegarde ou est-ce que ça n'a rien à voir et qu'un reformatage supprimerait ces problèmes ? merci pour cette précision et puisque cela semble imparable ... ou serait décrite la procédure précise de reformatage d'un disque ?


----------



## jerG (23 Février 2008)

Dans tous les cas sauvegarde toutes les données du DD d'origine si tu le peux. 
Personnellement j'ai utiliser Personal Backup pour cloner mon système et mes données sur mon DD externe firewire  et que ce soit en boot sur le disque externe ou après restauration totale du système sur mon ibook (une fois mon DD interne reformaté), je n'ai pas eue de soucis. 
Si tu as un disque firewire et que tu as cloner le système de l'ibook, tente un démarrage externe, tu verras déjà si Tiger tourne bien, dans ce cas tu pourras restaurer le disque dur interne de l'iBook après formatage sans inquiétudes.


----------



## LaGrange (23 Février 2008)

ok, j'ai un DD externe 500Go Fire Wire que j'utilise sur mon 24" avec Super Duper mais rien pour le G4  ! mais je pense que je vais l'utiliser avec ... "temporairement" ... à moins que je puisse utiliser mon 24" + câble Fire Wire en mode T et sauvegarder les données dessus, puis reformater le G4 et récupérer les données stockées sur le 24" ?!? est-ce que çe type de manip fonctionne ? ... et pour reformater le disque, comment fait-on ? est-ce à partir d'un utilitaire de type utilitaire de disque ou y-a t'il une procédure spéciale ? un grand grand merci !


----------



## jerG (24 Février 2008)

Tu peux dans tous les cas utiliser l'iMac en mode target (ou ton DD firewire s'il a une partition bootable dessus, ça me paraît d'ailleurs plus simple)
Si tu souhaites uniquement sauvegarder tes données, genre fichiers que tu as produits alors sauvegardes-les et suis la procédure "classique" (Instructions I)
Si tu souhaites restaurer intégralement le système que tu avais sur l'iBook avant qu'il ne déraille, il va falloir cloner son disque dur avant toute opération (Instructions II)


I-Réinstallation totale du système :

Utilises le DVD de restauration de l'iBook (une fois tes fichiers sauvegardés) : 
1- boot à partir du CD/DVD livré avec l'iBook (touche "c" enfoncée à l'allumage) ; 
2- Une fois la langue choisie et avant d'installer Tiger va dans un des menus (je sais plus trop lequel) : là lance utilitaire disque et re-formate ton disque dur ; 
3- une fois l'opération finie quitte utilitaire disque et poursuis l'installation normalement (c'est guidé, tu n'as pas à te planter). Après tu n'auras plus qu'à refaire toutes les MàJ nécessaires. Puis réintroduire les fichiers sauvegardés.

ou

II-Clonage à partir d'un volume externe 

Si ton disque firewire à un système bootable dessus, tu peux démarrer sur le disque externe et ensuite formater le disque dur interne de l'iBook via utilitaire disque. Installes le système d'origine de l'iBook via Super Duper par exemple, en utilisant sa fonction clonage  (avec pour disque cible le DD interne de l'iBook reformaté). 

Note pour le clonage : il est préférable d'avoir une partition dédiée au système cloné <quand tu clones un volume, ça écrases les données présentes sur le volume cible (en général, le logiciel te prévient)>. Et vu le nombre de fichiers à copier ça peut prendre un certains temps...
J'espère que cela n'est pas trop confus et que tu comprendras. Chacune des procédures a ses avantages et inconvénients.


----------



## jerG (24 Février 2008)

Tu peux également consulter un site comme Rhinos-Mac : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
Tu pourras sûrement trouver les explications que tu cherches sur le formatage ou le clonage bien mieux que je ne pourrais le faire (ils ont de nombreux tutoriaux en vidéo dont un pour le clonage : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/approfondir.html)


----------



## LaGrange (24 Février 2008)

ok, et une dernière précision : 
1/ mon DD Fire Wire étant déjà utilisé pour mes sauvegardes perso de mon iMac (environ 200 Go pris sur les 500 Go dispo), peut-on utiliser ce DD et sauvegarder plusieurs machines sur ce même disque (par ex mon 24" avec 200 Go et le G4 avec 30 Go) et rapatrier les données indépendamment sur chaque machine ?

2/ ayant racheté il y-a 15 jours un iMac 24" alu livré avec LEOPARD, est-il possible de mettre à jour et reformater mon G4 (de 2005 avec 1,33 Ghz et une mémoire de 1,5 Go) avec le CD fourni avec le 24" ? ... car cela me permettrait d'avoir le même environnement sur les 2 machines ?

encore merci pour les conseils, car je n'avais pas trouvé de réponse précise à mon problème et j'espère que je n'ai pas trop abusé ?!


----------



## jerG (24 Février 2008)

LaGrange a dit:


> ok, et une dernière précision :
> 1/ mon DD Fire Wire étant déjà utilisé pour mes sauvegardes perso de mon iMac (environ 200 Go pris sur les 500 Go dispo), peut-on utiliser ce DD et sauvegarder plusieurs machines sur ce même disque (par ex mon 24" avec 200 Go et le G4 avec 30 Go) et rapatrier les données indépendamment sur chaque machine ?




Si j'ai bien compris tu n'as qu'une seule partition sur ton DD externe, donc la réponse est non. Il aurait fallu faire 2 partitions de sauvegarde (une dédiée à l'iMac, l'autre à l'iBook - ça serait bien plus simple). Il va s'en dire que tu ne peux plus partitionner ton DD externe sans perdre tes données...




LaGrange a dit:


> 2/ ayant racheté il y-a 15 jours un iMac 24" alu livré avec LEOPARD, est-il possible de mettre à jour et reformater mon G4 (de 2005 avec 1,33 Ghz et une mémoire de 1,5 Go) avec le CD fourni avec le 24" ? ... car cela me permettrait d'avoir le même environnement sur les 2 machines ?




Non, tu ne dois pas le faire :
1- Le CD (qui est gris je suppose) de Leopard est spécifique à ton iMac (question de licence) et même si ton iBook est techniquement éligible pour l'installation de l'OS X.5 tu ne pourrait probalement pas le faire car seul les versions "boîte" de Leopard sont "toutes machines" (CDs noirs). 
2- Non seulement tu n'as qu'une licence pour l'iMac mais en plus je crois que les OS livrés avec les machines actuelles sont spécifiques aux puces Intel (absence du code pour puces PowerPC), donc un iBook ne peut recevoir le Leopard d'un iMac Intel, cela pourrait définitivement achevé ton portable (perso avec un G4 je resterais sous Tiger, il n'y a qu'avec un G5 que je me poserai la question).


----------



## LaGrange (25 Février 2008)

OK, j'ai déjà transféré par Fire Wire tous les dossiers de "la petite maison G4" sur le 24" mais est-ce possible de rapatrier ces données (un seul dossier unique avec les préférences) avec l'utilitaire de migration une fois le disque du G4 reformaté (en allant piocher un dossiers directement sur le 24") ?!? 

... et je pense que je vais reformater mon DD externe (ce qui va détruire ma sauvegarde du 24") avec deux partitions de 300Go pour le 24" et 200 Go pour n'importe quelle autre machine puis je sauvegarderai chaque machine sur chaque partition mais ... est-ce possible de le faire ainsi et de les utiliser en parallèle ?


----------



## jerG (25 Février 2008)

LaGrange a dit:


> OK, j'ai déjà transféré par Fire Wire tous les dossiers de "la petite maison G4" sur le 24" mais est-ce possible de rapatrier ces données (un seul dossier unique avec les préférences) avec l'utilitaire de migration une fois le disque du G4 reformaté (en allant piocher un dossiers directement sur le 24") ?!?



C'est possible, je pense que reformater le disque de ton G4 via ton iMac en mode target puis réintroduire tes fichiers sauvegardés via ton utilitaire (sauvegarde et restauration en mode "clonage" pour l'utilitaire, si tu fais un simple "backup - drag & drop" tous les fichiers essentiels au bon fonctionnement du système ne seront pas copiés -il y en a beaucoup d'invisibles-)



LaGrange a dit:


> ... et je pense que je vais reformater mon DD externe (ce qui va détruire ma sauvegarde du 24") avec deux partitions de 300Go pour le 24" et 200 Go pour n'importe quelle autre machine puis je sauvegarderai chaque machine sur chaque partition mais ... est-ce possible de le faire ainsi et de les utiliser en parallèle ?



En parallèle tu veux dire ton iMac et iBook branchés simultanément sur le DD externe, utilisant chacun une partition définie???? Je ne penses pas la chose possible si c'est ce que tu souhaites...


----------



## Ludo_vic (26 Février 2008)

1) Tu boote sur ton CD système, de là tu lance l'utilitaire de disque, et tu le répare...

Dans ton cas il ne peut par le faire car tu utilise le noyeau.

Rien de grave, ensuite tu redemare ton mac et tu répare les autorisations.

puis, tu controle une dernière fois en relancant l'opération 1, mais depuis ton disque.

Normalement C cool​


----------



## LaGrange (26 Février 2008)

là désolé ... mais je décroche !!!

1/ de manière générale, mon idée c'était d'utiliser le DD externe 500 Go partitionné (300+200 Go) pour être utilisé en back-up soit sur le 24" soit sur le G4 mais peut-être n'est-ce pas possible d'utiliser un seul DD externe pour effectuer des sauvegardes sur chaque machine ?

2/ ensuite et malgré le reformatage complet (7 passes) réalisé cette nuit sur le G4 + réinstall d'OS X.4 ... le problème au redémarrage est toujours là ! 
le seul moyen de démarrer le G4 est d'appuyer sur une des touches telle que MAJ. qui fait démarrer OS X et me fait passer en mode d'ouverture de session avec demande du mot de passe ! je ne vois pas la finalité mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'à ce moment là ça fonctionne et je repasse sur le bureau "tout neuf" ... ou tout est à configurer ! mais si je l'éteins et que j'essaie de redémarrer par un simple appui sur le bouton M/A, je reviens sur mon problème qui m'a poussé à tout réinstaller ... bref j'en sort pas !

une idée ?!?


----------



## Ludo_vic (26 Février 2008)

Alors là je suis sec, d'après le message d'erreur tu as simplement un problème d'allocation, mais si malgrès un formatage le problème persiste il y a probablement un ou plusieurs blocs de secteurs defectueux sur ton disque.

Donc il est possible que ton disque soit hélas HS.​


----------



## jerG (26 Février 2008)

LaGrange a dit:


> là désolé ... mais je décroche !!!
> 
> 1/ de manière générale, mon idée c'était d'utiliser le DD externe 500 Go partitionné (300+200 Go) pour être utilisé en back-up soit sur le 24" soit sur le G4 mais peut-être n'est-ce pas possible d'utiliser un seul DD externe pour effectuer des sauvegardes sur chaque machine ?



Si, là oui il n'y a pas de problème pour le backup (c'est plus claire pour moi maintenant).
Néanmoins comme l'a dit Ludo_vic, le fait que ton problème persiste après formatage n'est pas bon signe pour la santé de ton disque dur...


----------



## LaGrange (26 Février 2008)

c'est quand même très curieux car le fait de démarrer le G4 en maintenant la touche MAJ. enfoncée, permet d'accéder à un fonctionnement "quasi normal" tout comme si je sélectionne "redémarrer" dans le menu pomme qui le relance sans que j'ai le Kernel panic qui s'affiche !!!
... et d'après certains, cela pourrait venir des périphériques mais ... aucun n'est branché ! au point ou j'en suis, un dépannage par un centre Apple risque de me coûter plus cher qu'un nouveau HD (environ 60 Euros) et je me pose la question de savoir ce qui vaut mieux faire ?! Dans le cas du remplacement du HD, je ne suis pas manchot en electronique mais savez-vous si c'est facile ou uniquement réservé à des Pros (des vrais !). Merci pour votre aide et en attendant je vais refaire une install totale en essayant de virer tout ce qui ne sert pas.


----------



## jerG (27 Février 2008)

Contrairement aux derniers portables d'Apple le changement du DD sur l'iBook n'est pas des plus aisé (je l'ai effectué, je ne me considère pas du tout comme un pro du hardware). L'opération est assez longue (environ 3h pour moi), mais comme tu sembles avoir quelques compétences en électronique je te conseils de le changer toi même, en Apple Center ou chez tout réparateur agréé tu vas payer 300 à 400  pour une pièce qui en vaut 60 (c'est le temps de démontage/remontage qui est long et qui fait monter la facture en main d'oeuvre).


----------



## LaGrange (27 Février 2008)

ok, et est-ce qu'il existe une procédure décrite quelque part avec quelques conseils etc ? 
... puis-je en profiter pour monter la capacité du DD ?
... y-a t'il des contre-indications/incompatibilités ou vaut-il mieux rester sur la capacité d'origine ?

encore merci et je vous tiens informé de la suite car avant tout cela, il passe aujourd'hui chez un contact qui a pas mal d'utilitaires de Pro ...


----------



## jerG (27 Février 2008)

Si ton DD d'origine est de 30 Go dis-toi que tu n'en trouveras plus. 40 ou 60 Go sont les capacités minimales à l'heure actuelle pour le 2"5 (ATA et non SATA). C'est justement l'occasion d'augmenter la capacité de stockage interne. Concernant la procédure d'installation je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvée (je crois avoir utilisé 2 docs dont l'une venant de Macbidouille). une recherche dans Google  avec "changement du disque dur iBook G4" devrait vite te permettre de trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## LaGrange (11 Mars 2008)

me voici de retour avec les conclusions de mon histoire sur le G4. Après avoir tout reformater (en 7 passes !) j'ai tout réinstaller et ... retrouvé mon problème de KernelPanic !!! ... hallucinant !! en désespoir de cause, j'a passé ma machine à un ami spécialiste des Macs mais qui, ne sachant trop quoi faire (!), s'est souvenu d'une manip concernant la suppression de certains fichiers dans "Preférences". Un efois ce fichier supprimé, tout est rentré dans l'ordre comme par enchantement !!!

Merci à tous ceux qui nous ont lu et qui m'ont donné des infos mais je vais me renseigner de la manip exacte et "en conclusion" je vous confirmerai la procédure car cela peut éclairer certains sans être obligé de tout réinstaller !

Bonsoir !


----------



## jerG (12 Mars 2008)

Content que ça se termine bien pour toi!


----------

